# Skin Wolves



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I got the forgeworld event skin wolf and was wondering whether anyone had any ideas or suggestions as to what it can be used for it or whether I can build a theme around it?

Edit: I did a search around the web and came upon using them as a varghulf or something from Vampire Counts, but not many other ideas.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They would make excellent rat ogres, vargulf, crypt horrors.... or pretty much anything else that's ogre sized. When you start with a nice model like these ones there are very few limits on what you can do with them: they'll normally come under then category of "anything cool goes"


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

well you could technically use it as a skin wolf from the new addon for monsters in every army.

its just me, but Id so use them as my trolls. (WoC)


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Not that anyone really uses them, but, you could use it as spawn model.


----------

